# everyone thinks I'm nuts



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

Family to be exact. I am trying to get prepared for anything that may come our way and they are all like "really?" Told the kids today that I was going to give them a BHB to keep at school and they were like "why". Because when you are at school should something go wrong you will have it. Put shelves in mine and dh's bedroom to store more food and he was like "really!" Yes really I need to know that I have done what I can to take care of my family. Watching videos about Yellowstone tonight did not help, but still why am I the crazy one, when DH has more gun powder, ammo, reloading stuff then I can even begin to explain?


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

We have been called crazy, nuts, writing you out of the will, you live like animals, wasted you college education, etc etc. 

If you've read any my posts you know how we live, if not, briefly.....completely off grid, no refrigerator, washer, etc miles in the woods, a full pantry, self protection, garden, no government assistance, and now learning about tin foil hats&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;. 

Do what feels right for you and your family. If you live your life according to others you may never be happy. Of course, you will probably be a lot poorer, especially if there's an inheritance involved. 

We have been thru ice storms, hurricanes, blizzards,etc....we were prepared and we able to go about our lives as if nothing happened. Of course everyone showed up at our house so they could have showers, hot meals, watch a movie etc.

There's more I would like to say, but I always feel like I ramble on, plus must get coffee. Good luck to you.

Oh, one thing I've learned from HT, you are not alone!!!!&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I have been called worse, by better people.

My son has an emerg kit in his trunk. It takes up 1/2 of his trunk.
He is 9 hours away from me, and in a blizzard....well driving through the heartland in a blizzard can be very dangerous.
He rolls his eyes at me, give me a little lip service, and I say to him:

I hope you never, ever have to use this.....that it's just something you keep in your trunk because you know it helps me sleep better; but God forbid you find yourself in a place where you DO need it.....I will not longer seem like a lunatic.

He says: You're not a lunatic...and he hugs me and tells me he loves me.

I don't give a frogs fart what anyone says about me.
I don't let my preparedness consume me / control me / reign and rule over me.
My kids know that I love them more than air, and this 'prepping thing' is just an extension of that....


----------



## sriston (Mar 30, 2013)

I think a lot of people perceive us as nutcases because of the popularity of all of those prepper shows on tv now. Although I have only watched those shows a few times, I thought those people were nutcases, and I am a prepper! The kinds of people on those shows are not normal preppers, but the average person watching those shows doesn't know that so we all get labeled as fanatics or nutcases.

The truth of the matter is that most of us are normal people. The difference is that if an ice storm leaves us without power for 2 weeks, it's no big deal because we are prepped and can just continue with our normal life. The non-preppers are the ones running to the grocery store to stock up on bread and milk (never understood that) at the forecast of a storm while those of us that are prepped can just sit back and relax.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

OH!!! I have lost count of the things that have been said... are being said about me......I simply do not care.

I plan, plod along and execute, anything within my power to be as prepared as, I can. 

I am not OUT THERE on the fringes, as some think....But, I happily live my "WACK A DOODLE", life.

We have survived ice storms, tornado's, wildfire, illness, death, and many, many 100+ Temp days.....just on our own know how.

lindamarie - Like I told you, when you first joined HT.......You are definately not alone.
So glad you have stayed with us!:goodjob:

Merks - I applaude you! You too, Laura Z5!!:goodjob:
sriston - Right you are!


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

thanks everyone, I know I am not alone in this. That's why I love coming here. I just get so frustrated sometimes when people just don't get why I do what I do. I guess when some sort of SHTF happens they will get it then. Hopefully that is.


----------



## Grumpy old man (Aug 6, 2013)

who cares what other people think I'm just taking care of my own families needs as I see fit , NO I will not feed every person who shows up at my gate .IF shtf ever happens


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Tdd....thanks you were right.!!!

Merks....they may still not get it, but they will probably show up at your door, be well fed and comfortable and then go back to their lives not learning anything. Don't let too many people know what you have. I've seen that advice given on here lots.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Ya know what, the one thing that shut people up, I told them that I am Happy. They all think I should be making big bucks, doing what I was supposed to do. Noone really needs to know what that "was", because we probably all have someone else Thinking for Us. I'm Happy digging in the dirt, growing things,canning, sewing, building things, raising animals, letting my dogs sleep on the bed,,,,,-whatever. Is there anything more important?


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

Linda, not many know what I have just family and a couple of close friends. Funny you should mention everyone showing up at my door.... went shopping with those to close friends and I was picking up a few things to add to my preps, friend one looks at the extra food and says well we know where to go when shtf and friend 2 looks at her and says with the amount of guns they own we know where not to go when shtf. That of course happened before we lost them all in a boating accident.


----------



## Rainy (Jan 21, 2010)

Isn't it ironic that all these people(talking about my family here)call us names and such, but when something happens like power outage or ice storm and no electric they always come running to our homes... you think they could figure out something from that... like they need to prep some too..:shocked:


----------



## k9 (Feb 6, 2008)

Rainy said:


> Isn't it ironic that all these people(talking about my family here)call us names and such, but when something happens like power outage or ice storm and no electric they always come running to our homes... you think they could figure out something from that... like they need to prep some too..:shocked:


 You better wean them off now..... just sayin.


----------



## Liberty'sGirl (Jul 7, 2012)

IF I had preps for an emergency such as a flood, storm, whatever, no one would come to my house because no one would know I had anything to share. I'm broke and it is best everyone thinks thus. :yawn:


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Merks said:


> Linda, not many know what I have just family and a couple of close friends. Funny you should mention everyone showing up at my door.... went shopping with those to close friends and I was picking up a few things to add to my preps, friend one looks at the extra food and says well we know where to go when shtf and friend 2 looks at her and says with the amount of guns they own we know where not to go when shtf. That of course happened before we lost them all in a boating accident.


Didja lose the guns or the friends, lol? 

Merks, you just do what you know you need to do in your heart. With inflation alone, it pays to stock up whenever you find a good sale. You can always play the "I'm saving us money" card!


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

manygoatsnmore said:


> *Didja lose the guns or the friends, lol?*
> 
> Merks, you just do what you know you need to do in your heart. With inflation alone, it pays to stock up whenever you find a good sale. You can always play the "I'm saving us money" card!


LOL I'm not telling


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

I always keep track of my guns and coffee.


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

First mistake is broadcasting that you are taking measures. Nothing here.
Just saying.
My family thinks I'm crazy that I sold my businesses to be a stay at home dad with the wife and just restore a car or two here and there when I could have been in the rat race for the next 30 years...who are the crazies?

Matt


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

I remember back umm18 years ago. My brother use to tell me I was crazy to keep so much "crap" in the trunk of my car. Just you know the most important oh crap supplies. We lived on very windy hilly roads. 
One day I let my brother take my car to work. Bad roads heavy snow. Figured it would be safer for just the one way trip. At 3 am I get a call he never did make it to work. Called the police to keep an eye out. They never found him. He went off the road. He stayed warm an well fed thanks to the "crap" in the trunk if my car. Guess who now keeps "crap" stuffed behind the seat of his truck. 
I have only let a few people known stash. I have been called smart.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

My line is 'hey, I live in the middle of nowhere and I don't like going to the grocery store' and I leave it at that. I'm lucky in that my family is mostly like me; big gardens and putting up lots of food and supplies. But my MIL thinks I'm nuts! 

Interestingly, my neighbors and co-workers who are of all different types have gardens, can, 'stock up'. In a rural area it's not considered weird to try to live of the land, at least in Oregon it's not!


----------



## ejagno (Jan 2, 2008)

Merks said:


> thanks everyone, I know I am not alone in this. That's why I love coming here. I just get so frustrated sometimes when people just don't get why I do what I do. I guess when some sort of SHTF happens they will get it then. Hopefully that is.


I truly wish I could tell you that they'll get it even then but it certainly didn't happen this way for us. I was called every name in the book. When our SH
TF during Hurricanes Rita and Katrina they still didn't get it but took on the attitude that I'll always have it together for them. WRONG!


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

Mercks, my husband wasn't always on the same page either. I started getting worried a few years ago (I've always been big on 'stocking up') and decided to learn more about canning and storing food. I didn't make a big deal about it with him as he is a very 'no worries, no thoughts of the future' kind of guy. (And he hates to be told what to do or think!) He never thought it was crazy to have lots of food on hand. To get him on board for bigger stuff like heat and water we talked about emergency preparedness, ice storms and wildfires here. Now that we're set for short term emergencies, I leave a lot of articles up on the computer for him to read. Next thing you now he's talking about getting more and more self-sufficient : ) For example, he's the gardener and now he's learning all about seed saving. 

And he no longer grumbles about building more storage shelves! Although he still thinks my car BOB is a little over the top....


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

you are not nuts......you sound perfectly normal to me.

elkhound says stack it high and deep and as often as you can !!


----------



## Rainy (Jan 21, 2010)

I only have two sons, my 18 year old can prep with the best.... the 30 year old and his wife, are the ones who are pretty sure we are nuts..but comes here if something happens... i could never turn my son away.... dil on the hand...well thats for another topic..


----------



## campfiregirl (Mar 1, 2011)

The family is on board, at least at a minimum prep level. We live in a high "LDS per capita" area plus most everyone here is very camping/hunting friendly, so no one thinks twice about anything you buy at the store. Even the "tree huggers" are in to eating local and canning here, so it is easy to stay under the radar.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

Tis all well... you are in "good company" here


----------



## paradox (Nov 19, 2012)

If you felt inclined you could compile a list of news reports about how things like storms, fires, and strikes have wreaked havoc on an area for days, weeks, even months. Store shelves get emptied in times of emergency. Government isn't always immediately at your door with a can of ravioli.

If that doesn't sway them then you can just tell them "call me whatever names you want, just don't call me when you can't get any food or flashlight batteries after the next tornado zips through."


----------



## galfriend (Nov 19, 2004)

I'm just the normal kind of nuts :grin: 
Tried watching a prepper show on tv once not to long ago...now those folks are crazy!

I'll just keep on coming here and being the normal "me"


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Just remember to keep it tidy and rotate. Not always easy to do, but necessary in this world of rampant 'hoarder paranoia'.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

When the DD's got their own cars, I gave each a sweater box with a few items in it. They may have wished for McDonald's coupons, but I didn't get any flack. We lived in a very small town and everyone knew that a slippery road could leave you hours at the side of said road. A blizzard at night on the way home could mean you wait for help until morning. It's the little things that get them thinking. Nobody preps for end of the world, but they all keep little vegetable gardens and stock up just out of common sense.

Baby steps.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

paradox said:


> If you felt inclined you could compile a list of news reports about how things like storms, fires, and strikes have wreaked havoc on an area for days, weeks, even months. Store shelves get emptied in times of emergency. Government isn't always immediately at your door with a can of ravioli.
> 
> If that doesn't sway them then you can just tell them "call me whatever names you want, just don't call me when you can't get any food or flashlight batteries after the next tornado zips through."


I don't think I want the government at my door even with a lobster and baked potato!!!!!


----------



## donnam (Sep 27, 2005)

Our girls always carried necessities in their cars while in school. Now they are married and still have what their families need. I have always been stocked up and nobody outside of the immediate family knows about it. We don't discuss it publicly. Nobody else needs to know. We live quietly under the radar and plan to keep it that way. We are all volunteer fire and ems people and frequently know ahead of time what is happening this area. We also know that whatever goes wrong, nobody will be coming to the rescue anytime soon. So it is up to us to take care of ourselves as best we can.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Face it folks, we are nuts! But the only ones that have a chance to survive the insanity the government is creating are the crazy ones. I'm happy to be counted among the crazies.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Ohio dreamer said:


> Face it folks, we are nuts! But the only ones that have a chance to survive the insanity the government is creating are the crazy ones. I'm happy to be counted among the crazies.


Ok,all the crazies take off your tin foil hats and take a bow there is power in numbers.


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

I think we may have some power at least at htd.


----------



## debbiekatiesmom (Feb 24, 2009)

i've been the joke for many years now w my family. now i think it's funny that they are looking at things a bit differently. my brother had a couple comments last time he visited about our government and prices etc. 
and then just a couple days ago my middle daughter started talking about that show american blackout. anyway i guess it really got her and her hubby thinking. she was telling me all about it and that when they next were going to town they were stopping to check out some Wise food storage! and then she proceeded to tell me something about some woman at their church prophesizing(?) about a very large emp! the phones kep crackling so i couldn't catch it all, but woohoo! it's about time! i asked her if she knew i was a prepper and she said yes. told her i would show what i had next time they came down. 
the rest of the extended family are still on the fence i believe, lots of talk, but no action. please, lord, just let their eyes be opened.


----------



## Liberty'sGirl (Jul 7, 2012)

Personally I would sort of "feel around" to find out how friends and family thought about preparing/bug out bags/emergencies. IF I discovered that they thought such preparations were nuts there is NO way I would let them know that I was prepared. Once the emergency started I would not be answering the door, phone calls, e-mails, etc. Certainly would not be showing off my pantry.


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

No matter what my family thinks , I will always be there for them. They are not lazy and will work hard when required, they just don't see the reasoning for being prepared. They are the mind of....that's not going to happen.


----------

